
Eye Movements During Everyday Behavior Predict Personality Traits - w-m
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnhum.2018.00105/full
======
danieltillett
How do studies like this get published? 42 people, no independent test
dataset, no pre-registration of a hypothesis. It is a parody of science and a
poster child for why psychology has a replication problem.

------
cimmanom
The potential applications that the abstract hints at sound slightly creepy.

